# Wenn das Internet nicht mehr existieren würde...



## Kal Jerico (19. Dezember 2007)

Oi Leuts.

Ich muss in einem Interview unserer Hauszeitung Frage und Antwort stehen. Jedenfalls hat mir der clevere Interviewer die Frage gestellt:


*Wenn das Internet nicht mehr existieren würde, was würde sich für dich verändern?*

Spannende Frage- jedenfalls empfand ich sie als spannend genug, um sie einem Haufen von WWW-Freaks (nicht übel nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu stellen. Bin auf das Echo gespannt...und darauf, wie lange es dauert bis der Fred in Flames ausartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (19. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich würd sich garnicht mal sooo viel ändern. Meine Wohnung würd ordentlicher werden und vermutlich würd ich noch mehr Zeit mit den Dingen verbringen die ich sowieso schon mache. Durch die Arbeit + Schule hab ich ja eh nicht soviel Zeit die ich im Internet verstreichen lassen könnte.
Achja.. auf der Arbeit würds n Chaos geben weil wir fast alle Daten übers Internet übermitteln.


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2007)

hmm wieso sollten hier flames kommen? 
naja ich sitz eigentlich den ganzen tag vorm pc :shame: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und denk nach was ich machen könnte
aber wieso sollte des www nicht mehrsein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (19. Dezember 2007)

> hmm wieso sollten hier flames kommen?



Das ist das Buffed.de Forum- selbst wenn ich hier ein Topic über die besten Weihnachtskecks-Rezepte starten würde, käme es spätestens auf Seite 3 zu einem Flamewar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> aber wieso sollte des www nicht mehrsein?



Das ist nicht die Frage. Die Frage ist, was würde sich für DICH verändern.


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2007)

naja mein leben würde zusammenbrechen und ich müsste mir im rl freunde suchen *angst hab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, vllt würd ich auf einem Feld mit dem Traktor rum fahren...
...wer weiß... Mir würds aber sicher nicht gefallen!


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, ich würde mich damit abfinden. Ich bin schließlich nicht mit einem PC auf die
Welt gekommen und kenne es auch ohne Internet.

Glaub, jeder kann sich damit abfinden, denn wenn einem bewusst ist, das man da nichts machen kann oder ändern kann, dann akzeptiert man die Situation.


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Dezember 2007)

meine telefonrechnung würde ins unermessliche steigen, ich müsste wenn ich was wissen will in die bilbothek rennen und auf arbeit müsste ich ein buch mitnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem würden film und musik industrie ein aufschwung erleben, da es schwerer wird raubkopien zu verbreiten ...


----------



## Thrawns (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Situation hatte ich eine ganze Zeit lang, weil es ewig gedauert hat bis ich in meiner Wohnung Internet hatte. Und ich kann sagen, dass mir tierisch langweilig war und ich wirklich nichts zu tun hatte. Ich hab mir dann irgendwelche Zwangsbeschäftigungen gesucht: aufräumen, was für die Uni lesen, aufräumem, was anderes lesen, aufräumen, ... hatte auch kein Fernseher (wobei das kein wirklicher Verlust ist). Also ohne Internet ... furz!


----------



## Fauzi (19. Dezember 2007)

WoW Trading-Card Game..

:rock:


*gröhl*

Im ernst? Die Welt wäre so ziemlich aufgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Internet ist halt eine nicht wegdenkbare option, das ist wie das auto oder das telefon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nächster Schritt ist das Beamen xD


*ruf* Scotty.. los komm.. *wart* - mist da muss noch dran gefeilt werden..


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (19. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich könnt mir das Jura-Studium ohne Internet gar nicht mehr vorstellen (Tausende von nationalen und internationalen Urteilen und Aufsätzen per Hand raussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ansonsten würde ich garantiert mehr lesen, zeichnen und öfter aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
An sich würden mir aber vorallem die vielfältigen Informationsquellen und die einfache Kommunikation (ICQ) fehlen.


----------



## Licanin (19. Dezember 2007)

Dawn of the Dead würd ich mal sagen! Man würde wieder Leute sehen die man als verschollen betrachtet hat und es würde lauter Leute die die Sonne schon länger nicht mehr gesehen haben, begegnen^^


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

dann müsste ich mir die pornos halt wieder in der videothek holen.


----------



## Shadistar (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das Internet nicht mehr existieren würde...


Dann würd ich eben mein Leben ohne Internet weiterleben ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mehr mit meiner Freundinn machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Dezember 2007)

Gehen wir davon aus das es aufeinmal weg ist? Oder das es nie da war?

Wenn es auf einmal weg ist...für immer...würde sich nicht viel ändern. Ok...der Winter würde ein bissl langweiliger werden. Aber gerade im Sommer geh ich oft mit Freunden schwimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwindi (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde sagen wir würden ein paar Wochen Chaos erleben und einen Wirtschaftlichen zusammenbruch aber das wäre schon alles in 1/2 Jahr würde es keinen Unterschied machen.
Für den einzelen heiß das erst mal Hunger und Durst. Da die Läden nichts führen würden.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde es sogar manchmal ohne PC gar nicht schlecht finden. Man ist ja schon so ein bissl Internetsüchtig. Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr um mal in Ruhe ein Buch zu lesen oder mal einfach sinnvolle Dinge zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich würde es sogar manchmal ohne PC gar nicht schlecht finden. Man ist ja schon so ein bissl Internetsüchtig. Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr um mal in Ruhe ein Buch zu lesen oder mal einfach sinnvolle Dinge zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich lese verdammt viel, obwohl ich den halben Tag hier im Forum
umher schwirre und Threads hinterher jage...
Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist, das Internet und Ruhe
zusammen zubringen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl man ohne das eine, das andere
besser machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, jezz schwirr ich weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*in eine fledermaus verwandel und aus dem fenster flieg*


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde vermutlich versuchen, Bioshock im RL zu spielen. Cheers.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich lese verdammt viel, obwohl ich den halben Tag hier im Forum
> umher schwirre und Threads hinterher jage...
> Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist, das Internet und Ruhe
> zusammen zubringen...
> ...



heee, nit wegfliegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei meinem Job ist das leider nicht machbar. Ich stehe morgens um 6Uhr auf, habe einen 8 Stundentag, meist ohne Pause und bin abends um 19:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Sry, aber wenn ich dann noch entspannen möchte, dann kann oder tue ich das im Internet und auf ein Buch hab ich dann meist keine Lust mehr.

Meist bin ich dann so müde, so das ich nicht mal mehr Lust auf wow hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> heee, nit wegfliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh gott! *zunge reinige* (wie konnte ich nur...) *selbstgeißel*

So, was ich sagen wollte:
Um Goetheswillen, das ist ja schrecklich!
Hast denn wenigstens jmd der dir den Kaffee macht?


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh gott! *zunge reinige* (wie konnte ich nur...) *selbstgeißel*
> 
> So, was ich sagen wollte:
> Um Goetheswillen, das ist ja schrecklich!
> Hast denn wenigstens jmd der dir den Kaffee macht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...erstmal checken was Du da so schreibst *ratter ratter* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm, Kaffee.....oh nein....ich hab heute vergessen Kaffee zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber danke Dir. Hättest nichts gesagt, dann hätt ich den Kaffee zu Hause vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

aber Kaffee, ja Kaffee macht mir da niemand, d.h. die machen immer 
Russenkaffee. Der ist so stark, so das man mit großen, leuchtenden und
verdrehten Augen arbeiten muss. Das tu ich mir nit an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...erstmal checken was Du da so schreibst *ratter ratter*
> ...


K, Gn8!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

kaffee schatz ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Wirtschaft und damit dann auch schnell die öffentliche Ordnung würde zusammenbrechen, ich könnte also endlich plündernd und brandschatzend durch die Stadt ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft und damit dann auch schnell die öffentliche Ordnung würde zusammenbrechen, ich könnte also endlich plündernd und brandschatzend durch die Stadt ziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee, mein Mann und ich würden sofort mitkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Gute Idee, mein *Mann* und ich würden sofort mitkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du triffst Thront kritisch mit 7893 Schaden.
Thront stirbt.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du triffst Thront kritisch mit 7893 Schaden.
> Thront *stirbt*.



Er wird es mit Sicherheit *überleben* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



unzerstörbar


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> unzerstörbar



Hä, wat? Mit wem redest Du ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

ich würd auf wow-offline umsteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder würd wieder ne runde dawn of war spielen.

sonst vllt auch mal wieder billard spielen.


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

dawn of war = neues addon februar


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

jau. wusste, das eines kommen würde, aber wusste nicht wann.

wenns rauskommt, kauf ich mir sone komplett-üackung mit allen 3 addons+hauptspiel drinne. *freu*


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

jo erste sahne das game... würde dich sicherlich dauernd besiegen


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

das glaub ich dir gerne. bin ne niete in dem spiel, aber spiels gerne


----------



## Denji (KdV) (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja plüntern und brandschatzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich ist der Loot der Häuser gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube das wäre der Weltuntergang! Man hat sich inzwischen so daran gewöhnt und verlässt sich darauf. Wahrscheinlich verlässt man sich schon zu sehr darauf, immerhin weis ich noch, wie man Briefe schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ganz ehrlich, ich könnte mir das nicht vorstellen. Schon allein der Gedanke *brrrr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Dezember 2007)

Huh wenn´s das I-net nicht mehr gäbe würde ich mich in meiner Freizeit wohl nur noch ausschließlich auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren: Frauen, Fußball, Filme.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Dezember 2007)

Dann wäre ich Single... ... ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> dawn of war = neues addon februar



joa soulstorm naja bin bisher nich so davon begeistert. einma find ich die SoS oder wie se heissen nich so berauschend und die Dark Eldar sin ejtzt au nich so der Brüller. Glaub beide Rassen gabs in Mods scho in besserer Quali. Die Flugzeugangriffe könnten dagegen neuen Schwung in die Partien bringen.

OT:

Das Ende der Wissensgesellschaft


----------



## NaXXra (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das Internet nicht mehr existieren würde, was würde sich für dich verändern?

ja dann hätte ich mehr zeit,so ohne wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (23. Dezember 2007)

Kein YouP**n.com mehr? ...nein der Gedanke wäre zu heftig.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

*Editiert by Mans-Hartin*

Zur Topic: Wie gesagt, vllt würde ich Streber werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder noch Schlimmer, ein Kirchengänger...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jedenfall wärs schrecklich!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Wie Balken und Punkt? yp ist und bleibt unzensiert. Oder hab ich was verpasst?
Und hey, Lurock ein Kirchengänger...nene, lasst mal das Inet so wie es ist. *schauder*
Ich würde vermutlich zum Emo werden....kein Forum mehr da, kein Skype mehr da, kein Battlenet bzw. Steam...Schlimm wäre das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Kein internet mehr? Was soll den daran so schlimm sein... wozu gibt es den die alten traditionelen nicht online-Games... und die PS2, PS3, XBox und sonst was? Habe genug Spiele um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. Dezember 2007)

> Wenn das Internet nicht mehr existieren würde, was würde sich für dich verändern?



Bei mir würde sich schon so einiges verändern wie z.B. eine ganz neue Tageplanung,da ich ja nun viel Zeit hätte,die ich sons aufgrund von WoW nicht hätte.Ich würde z.B. ein neues Hobby anfangen was nicht so jahrezeitenabhänig ist wie (in meinem Fall) das Surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Evtl würd ich nochmal irgendwie versuchen ein letztes Gildentreffen mit der Gilde zu organisieren,da man durch die Zeit ja schon iwie zusammengewachsen ist so zu sagen ein letztes Treffen bei dem man sich nochmal zusammen an die schöne gemeiname Zeit erinnern kann und einfach nochmal zusammen Spaß haben kann !

Das wären so meine ersten Gedanken zu dem Thema.

PS:Sehr eigen ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Thront (30. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> joa soulstorm naja bin bisher nich so davon begeistert. einma find ich die SoS oder wie se heissen nich so berauschend und die Dark Eldar sin ejtzt au nich so der Brüller. Glaub beide Rassen gabs in Mods scho in besserer Quali. Die Flugzeugangriffe könnten dagegen neuen Schwung in die Partien bringen.




hätte mir auch die tyraniden gewünscht, halte nicht viel von dark eldar. mods?? hat jemand nen link??


wenn das internet nicht wäre..


----------



## Succubie (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn das internet nicht mehr existieren würde, würde ich auch net weinen. hab ja immer noch eine stereo-anlage, viele gute cd's und mein hobby: Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dan gehts auch ohne internet


----------



## Tôny (30. Dezember 2007)

Da hier eh viel off topic ist ;P


----------



## Kal Jerico (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...find ich super, dass du OT forcierst, statt was dagegen zu machen (in form eines sinnvollen Beitrages z. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kellogs Tiger: Siehe Sig...ist Fett gedruckt.


----------



## Thront (31. Dezember 2007)

ohne internet könnte man nicht OT forcieren. oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT 4 Ever!


----------



## Tôny (31. Dezember 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...find ich super, dass du OT forcierst, statt was dagegen zu machen (in form eines sinnvollen Beitrages z.
> ...


so wie du?


----------



## Succubie (31. Dezember 2007)

jetzt rollt bitte nicht gleich die augen aber was ist OT-forcieren?
hab echt mal kein schimmer was das ist


----------



## Slit of Arthas (2. Januar 2008)

OT = Offtopic.
forcieren:
Wenn das Internet nicht wäre....


> for·cie·ren 1. etwas energisch vorantreiben, steigern 2. auf die Spitze treiben, übertreiben 3. etwas erzwingen, gewaltsam durchsetzen


... könnte man es trotzdem wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://services.langenscheidt.de/fremdwb/fremdwb.html


----------



## kaldorei (6. Januar 2008)

Streber, Kirchgänger...lol...das sind ja geile Antworten. Bin ich ja alles jetzt schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee, jetzt aber mal Spass beiseite, in Maßen aber bestimmt auch ganz schön *g*.
Bei mir würden sich meine jetzigen Interessen eigentlich nur wieder mehr ins rl verschieben. Vielleicht wirklich sogar mal das WoW-Boardgame/also Brettspiel kaufen und spielen oder die Karten die ich hier rumliegen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vor einigen Jahren war ja auch noch mehr DSA, Shadowrun bzw. Magic angesagt bzw. würde ich bestimmt wieder mehr Bücher lesen denk ich, so wie früher. Charakterentwicklung, Quellenbücher, mensch war das früher aufwendig und teilweise irgendwie auch mit mehr Hirnschmalz verbunden. Oder vielleicht ein Brief RPG starten, als Ersatz fürn Forum, k.A., genug Zeit zum überlegen gäbs dann ja wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja. >me< = >Fantasy/SF/RPG-Fan<.

Andererseits: Handy-/Telefonanbieter und Briefzusteller verdienen besser als je zuvor, da die Menschen ihre eingebüssten Möglichkeiten über Email und Messenger zu kommunizieren ja irgendwie kompensieren müssten und sich erstmal wieder an die langsame Tour zu gewöhnen dürfte ne Zeit dauern. Viele Unternehmen hätten damit auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung verloren, die Arbeitslosenzahlen stiegen, der nach Wissen dürstende müsste sich wieder mit teilweise schweren Wälzen abgeben, es gäbe dadurch vielleicht auch eine höhere Sterblichkeitsrate unter Studenten, wer weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub das war genuch für heut ihr leut ich hol mir jetzt maln buch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Januar 2008)

> so wie du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ziemlich hoher ich-schaukel-mir-wegen-meiner-Eloquenz-die-Eier-Faktor. Ich bin immerwieder von deiner Wortgewandtheit und der Schilchtheit deiner Beiträge fasziniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> ohne internet könnte man nicht OT forcieren. oder?



Genausowenig wie man ohne Rhetorik unauffällig die kognitiven Fähigkeiten seines Gesprächspartners beleidigen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> OT 4 Ever!



err...nein?


Ich bedanke mich für die rege Beiteiligung und werde meine Antwort noch posten, sobald ich sie in Hauszeitungs-würdigen Wortschatz gefasst habe...was noch ne weile dauern wird.


----------



## Hojo (8. Januar 2008)

Ohne Internet würden viele Fanszenen erstmal ins Stocken kommen... es ist nunmal so das Viele Szenen ihre Verbindungen durchs Inet halten...weil einfach und schnell ... wenn das jetzt nichtmehr gehen würde ...würde sicherlich einiges zusammenbrechen was das betrifft.

Ebenso denke ich das viele Kontakte nichtmehr so gehalten werden könnten wie sie jetzt gehalten werden ..einfach mal ne E-mail schreiben ist nichtmehr drin ... und jemanden der vielleicht in den USA lebt den man durch ein Spiel oderso kennt...oder der dort hingezogen ist...den kann man auchnicht andauernd anrufen dann ... *g*

Auch müsste man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit losfahren ...ebay z.b. würde ja nimmer funzen ... vieles würde wieder schwerer und stressiger werden..man denke jetzt z.b. an den  Versand mit Hermes... ich müsste die Packete für meine Kunden immer zur Post bringen bzw. zur nächsten Hermesstation... so wie alle anderen auch...da wäre gleich viel mehr andrang und es würde auch viel Zeit fressen/kosten.
Überweisungen gehen auch nimmer dann...jeder müsste zur Bank...und da isses ja jetzt manchmal noch voll..wie wäre es erst wenn kein Onlinebanking mehr gehen würde ?_?

Hmm..meinen Laden könnte ich in der Form dann auchnicht führen ...müsste also etwas mieten...bzw. erstmal was passendes finden...was aber nicht einfach sein dürfte da es ja dann wieder x andere geschäfte gibt die einen Raum suchen...

Klar..es würde sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen Vorteil bringen... viele Leute würden mehr Geld machen ..manche Leute würden wieder mehr unterwegs sein..auch wenns zwangsweise wäre... und man müsste sich halt nach anderen Möglichkeiten der kontakthaltung umsehen... würde wiede etwas erfinderischer werden... *g*

Aber ich denke mal die Nachteile wieder überwiegen...


----------



## Kaladrius (8. Januar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ohne Internet würden viele Fanszenen erstmal ins Stocken kommen...



Eine Tatsachenbehauptung, die ihres gleichen sucht. Hast du irgendwelche Belege, Quellen, Beweise etc.?



Hojo schrieb:


> es ist nunmal so das Viele Szenen ihre Verbindungen durchs Inet halten...weil einfach und schnell ... wenn das jetzt nichtmehr gehen würde ...



Um eine Gruppe auch international zusammenzuhalten benötigt man nicht zwangsläufig das Internet als Kommunikationsmedium, es ist aber sicherlich hilfreich, demzufolge werden die meisten "Szenen" bestehen bleiben und nicht wie du sagst sich auflösen bzw. "ins Stocken kommen".



Hojo schrieb:


> würde sicherlich einiges zusammenbrechen was das betrifft.



Jetzt sind "wir" vom Wort "viel" zum Wort "einige" gekommen, wie "interessant".



Hojo schrieb:


> Ebenso denke ich das viele Kontakte nichtmehr so gehalten werden könnten wie sie jetzt gehalten werden ..einfach mal ne E-mail schreiben ist nichtmehr drin ... und jemanden der vielleicht in den USA lebt den man durch ein Spiel oderso kennt...oder der dort hingezogen ist...den kann man auchnicht andauernd anrufen dann ... *g*



Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spräche jemanden "andauernd" anzurufen, auch wenn dieser in den USA oder in einem anderen "weit" entferntem Land wohnt und lebt.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Eine Tatsachenbehauptung, die ihres gleichen sucht. Hast du irgendwelche Belege, Quellen, Beweise etc.?
> Um eine Gruppe auch international zusammenzuhalten benötigt man nicht zwangsläufig das Internet als Kommunikationsmedium, es ist aber sicherlich hilfreich, demzufolge werden die meisten "Szenen" bestehen bleiben und nicht wie du sagst sich auflösen bzw. "ins Stocken kommen".
> Jetzt sind "wir" vom Wort "viel" zum Wort "einige" gekommen, wie "interessant".
> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spräche jemanden "andauernd" anzurufen, auch wenn dieser in den USA oder in einem anderen "weit" entferntem Land wohnt und lebt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Eine Tatsachenbehauptung, die ihres gleichen sucht. Hast du irgendwelche Belege, Quellen, Beweise etc.?


Du brauchst einen Beleg dafür das Leute die sich im Internet treffen, sich nicht mehr da treffen können, wenn das Internet weg ist? Benutze bitte deinen gesunden Menschenverstand, falls du noch einen hast.



> Um eine Gruppe auch international zusammenzuhalten benötigt man nicht zwangsläufig das Internet als Kommunikationsmedium, es ist aber sicherlich hilfreich, demzufolge werden die meisten "Szenen" bestehen bleiben und nicht wie du sagst sich auflösen bzw. "ins Stocken kommen".


Das Internet ist eines der größten, wenn nicht das größte Kommunikationsmedium. Wenn es das nicht mehr gäbe würden sich zahlreiche "Szenen" auflösen! Wie willst du alle deine Leute wieder erreichen, wenn du sie nur vom Internet her kennst etc. ?



> Jetzt sind "wir" vom Wort "viel" zum Wort "einige" gekommen, wie "interessant".


Sinnlose Anmerkung.



> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spräche jemanden "andauernd" anzurufen, auch wenn dieser in den USA oder in einem anderen "weit" entferntem Land wohnt und lebt.


Sagen dir Telefonkosten etwas?

Aber, überhaupt. Denk mal logisch! Dein Post hätte von einem PC stammen können der sich irgendein Zeug zusammen gerechnet hat. Aber jedem normalen Menschen dürfte doch klar sein, anhand seiner slebst, was alles verloren gehen würde, und sich nicht gerade leicht wieder aufbauen ließe...


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Januar 2008)

> Eine Tatsachenbehauptung, die ihres gleichen sucht. Hast du irgendwelche Belege, Quellen, Beweise etc.?



Und du? Irgendwelche Beweise die eine gegenteilige Behauptung stützen? Die internationale Tabletop Szene würde sicherlich zusammenkrachen. Für den Hersteller wäre es massiv schwerer ein schnelles Feedback von den Fans zu erhalten, Erratas müssten anders gelöst werden...wir in der Schweiz hätten bei Nieschenhobbies keinen sehr guten Stand ohne das Web.



> Um eine Gruppe auch international zusammenzuhalten benötigt man nicht zwangsläufig das Internet als Kommunikationsmedium, es ist aber sicherlich hilfreich, demzufolge werden die meisten "Szenen" bestehen bleiben und nicht wie du sagst sich auflösen bzw. "ins Stocken kommen".



Wobei "Hilfreich" hier ein schöner Euphemismus ist. In unserer Firma wär ohne das Web wohl die Hölle los, stichwort Internationalisierung. Skaliert auf diverse Fangemeinden wird es zweifellos einige geben, die auch ohne das Web klarkommen, ich stütze allerdings die These, dass ein nicht geringer Anteil in sich zusammen fallen würde. Fandom bedeutet Kommunikation mit gleichgesinnten.



> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spräche jemanden "andauernd" anzurufen, auch wenn dieser in den USA oder in einem anderen "weit" entferntem Land wohnt und lebt.



Spontan würde ich mal behaupten, dass die Kosten das Budget eines Normalsterblichen sprengen würden. Betrachte ich meinen eigenen gebrach von ICQ mit Leuten aus der BRD und den USA, so kann ich das zumindest mit absoluter überzeugung von mir persönlich behaupten.


----------



## Hojo (8. Januar 2008)

Öhm...danke Leute ! XD
Da ihr eigentlich genau das gesagt habt was ich gerade schreiben wollte spare ich mir das mal und füge nur etwas Kleinkram hinzu...

Wie ja schon gesagt wurde hätten viele Fanszenen ein Problem dann .. klar man kann immernoch Magazine usw. drucken und verschicken aber... wie gewaltig soll die Leserbriefabteilung z.b. sein ?
Es würde zwar noch Gespräche usw. geben aber das eher im kleinen ... sowas wie in einem Forum ist in einem Magazin nicht möglich ohne es gewaltig zu vergrößern.

Desweiteren ..ich bewege mich ja in der Fanfilmszene und auch der Cosplayszene und diese beiden Szenen würden 100% einen enormen Schlag ins Gesicht erleben wenn das Inet verschwinden würde.
Wo soll man seine Werke zeigen ? Wo soll über die Kostüme gesprochen werden ? Wo soll man seine Fotos zeigen ?
Soll das alles in Magazine und auf DVDs/CDs ? Würde kein Mensch machen...zumindest nicht auf dauer. 
Naja und um überhaupt Zeugs für die DVDs/CDs zu haben müsste man erstmal wieder die Leute finden aus der jeweiligen Szene bzw. die müssten einen finde... 

Also ich bleibe dabei...viel Fanszenen würden wohl große Probleem bekommen... vom auflösen habe ich nie was gesagt...aber wundern würde es mich nicht wenn das passieren würde.


----------

